# Scarlatina in pregnancy



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hello

I'm 7 weeks pg and a teacher. Some kids at school have Scarlatina (and have been sent home). All the info I've read says there's no evidence it affects pregnanct but to keep away from kids with it. Am I ok to go into school or should I stay off a couple of days to check noone else has it? I'm a little paranoid at the moment too!

Kay xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

hi kay

It wouldn't hurt to have a couple of days off as it only has a short incubation period.  You could ring nhs direct or your midwives if you are really concerned. Even if you haven't registered with a midwife they should still be able to give you advice.

I could also move your topic over to ask a midwife for their advice

Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy

Love

Donna x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you so much. You have said the same as a doctor friend I rang and my clinic! I asked everyone I knew   will take 3 days off to be sure as doc says 2-3

Kay xxx


----------

